# ivf for a california lady 55 years old



## lana-morales (Jul 13, 2007)

hi ladies - i am looking for a clinic to have ivf - here in the USA the costs are tooooooo high for a couple like my husband and myself. i need to act fairly quickly - i am 55 and want to go forward ASAP! anyone who knows a reputable place and would share info with me? thanks in advance.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Lana-morales,

Regarding London clinics. The clinic that is most famous for treating women over 50 is the London Fertility Centre under Professor Craft. They may be able to help you as they have a new DE programme in conjunction with IVI in Spain.

http://www.lfc.org.uk/home.php

The difficulty int the UK is that general waiting lists for DE are long - sometimes over 2 years. Some clinics have shorter waiting times. You may be better off going to a country other than the UK. I would repost this on the international boards as you would be better off going to Spain, South Africa or Eastern Europe. I don't know the cut offs for these clinics, but the women on those boards will know.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

One of the favourite clinics is IVI Valencia (or any of the IVI clinics in Spain and Mexico) and also Reprofit in the Czech Republic. Try the international boards for more information.

Bear in mind that most European countries only have anonymous donors.

Also here is another US site for women seeking donor egg. There are some over 50s who have had DE, but frankly it is quite rare. They might be able to help you as well.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/57451/

You might also want to try IVF Connections and their Eastern European section.

Have you considered donor embryo? The costs would be much cheaper and you could do this in the USA.

Good luck

Daisy
x

/links


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Lana

The oldest mother in Britain conceived at 62 with an italian doctor and done in a Russian Clinic

jude, known as JJ, was born after child psychologist Dr Rashbrook paid £10,000 for IVF treatment in Russia using a donor egg under the supervision of Italian fertility expert Professor Severino Antinori.


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
I am 51 and i am 13 wks PG  with use of donor eggs. ( Have had own natural PG,s)
I searched many Eastern European countries who would treat me, then age 50.  Russia up to  age 55, they want lots of medical checks done, cost approx eu5000 + cost of med checks and fert test . Czech republic a few said 48, then i found my clinic Repromeda age 50, cost eu 4200+ cost of any fert test & HIV.  I  then found out Reprofit.CZ would have treated me age up to 55 for a lot less money. I had already paid my clinic a big deposit by this time, so there was no turning back.  It was worth it in the end as it worked 1st time!! with one lovely beanie babe.
XX
Karen


----------



## lana-morales (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Babycarazy - I read ALL of the reprofit thread - last night, this morning - and contacted (or at least sent an email) to Reprofit - i hope the clinic will let me give it at least one try.
Thanks for writing - it is sooooo cool - wonderful - inspiring to read of your success at 50!
Lana


----------

